# L1 water line pathway?



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

A question of no importance, other than idle curiosity:?

My old L1 water tank has a little half moon cut-out at one upper corner, and I have wondered what the cut-away was for. Seeing @MildredM 's busy little men swimming pool picture today, I noticed her water line runs from that very spot, at the top corner cut away, and not from the base. (Ah-ha, so that's what it's for!) My water line runs compactly from underneath the base of my tank to the pump at the bottom left side of the machine. Since my older version tank has the same cutaway, I'm curious... Is there an advantage or reason why the water line would be attached at the top vs the base in the old/original model L1?


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

My Vesuvius has the water drawn out of the tank at the top. Works fine. I don't think there s an advantage to it other than that it won't leak at the bottom.

Possible drawbacks are easy to counter. Drawbacks might be that the water tube has to be under water (or it sucks in air), the tube must be so that it won't get blocked or sucked against bottom or side of the tank (a little cutout V will do the trick, or a filter.) All very easy to do with enough length of tubing and the right shape at the end.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for replying, and for your thoughts🙏

I find the ins & outs of these machines all very interesting!😊


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My reliable informant tells me . . . The tube is the return for drips from the expansion valve. So drains *into* the water tank, not out. The cutout in the corner is for the tube to enter and be below the flanges of the cutout in the lid. Otherwise it could get severed. The LR outlet from the tank, to boiler, is though a valve at the bottom of the tank, same as yours.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

That tube with returned water is the second one on the V. (And since the V is pump driven there is also a pipe from a valve that goes in the driptray).

On my (Ex-CoffeeChap's) L1 I also do not see this return-tube. Hmm. I mean I really like the L1 already. I don't think it is a problem at all (and epecially not since the L1 is now on 24/7) but the IDEA of water sputtering on the inside while it could go in the tank ...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You're not missing anything. They use a generic Fracino tank


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

MildredM said:


> My reliable informant tells me . . . The tube is the return for drips from the expansion valve. So drains *into* the water tank, not out. The cutout in the corner is for the tube to enter and be below the flanges of the cutout in the lid. Otherwise it could get severed. The LR outlet from the tank, to boiler, is though a valve at the bottom of the tank, same as yours.


 Ah-ha! Mystery solved! 🙏☺


----------

